

On the rapid computation of various polylogarithmic constants (1997) [pdf] - praba230890
http://www.ams.org/journals/mcom/1997-66-218/S0025-5718-97-00856-9/S0025-5718-97-00856-9.pdf

======
cperciva
Using this algorithm, I set three records
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PiHex](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PiHex)),
the last of which stood for 9 years and 10 months until a team at Yahoo
surpassed it
([http://arxiv.org/abs/1008.3171](http://arxiv.org/abs/1008.3171)).

~~~
xxxyy
This is so cool. But, here is a question: why?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVd-
rYIqSy8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVd-rYIqSy8)

Because we can.

------
xxxyy
Fabrice Bellard also did some research on pi digits calculations. Because of
that, in 2009 he held a record for the longest pi expansion ever calculated.

[http://bellard.org/pi/](http://bellard.org/pi/)

